# Seafrance Carnet... be aware



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

From the Seafrance website carnet page,



> You can mix and match these ticket offers, so if you would like to take 16 crossings you can buy a set of 10 tickets at £30 each way plus 6 crossings at £32 each way





> 18 crossings (9 returns) from £26 each way


By my calculations from quote 1 you get 16 crossings for £492.00, but from quote 2 you get 18 crossings for £468.00.

ie 2 extra crossings for £24 less....


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Don't forget though that they have to be used within one year of the first booking.


----------



## 110800 (Mar 24, 2008)

If anyone buys any of the larger quantities and would like to sell just one ticket, let me know! 

Many thanks


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We've just bought the six pack which is three return crossings. The first ones we are using in Sept/Oct and the other 2 crossings will be used Feb/April next year. You can transfer one return crossing only to friends or family and this is what we are doing. I don't believe that you can sell them on. The return crossing works out at £64 on a fully amendable ticket, this compares to the £120 we paid in June for a ticket which was not transferable. They can be used for a motorhome up to 8m long.


----------

